# The EU is dying



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2017)

And there's nothing you can do about it. Time for this joke of a political union to finally die.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it will really depend on wether or not Le Pen wins this election. The thing is her main competitor, Fillon ,is kinda running his own campaign into the ground and there's not much coming from the left(Macron could be a potential competitor, but I don't see him winning against Le Pen). If she gets elected France leaves, there won't be much of the EU left.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I think it will really depend on wether or not Le Pen wins this election. The thing is her main competitor, Fillon ,is kinda running his own campaign into the ground and there's not much coming from the left(Macron could be a potential competitor, but I don't see him winning against Le Pen). If she gets elected France leaves, there won't be much of the EU left.


Even if France, Spain, Italy or Netherlands doesn't leave, the worlds' 5th largest economy, the UK, is leaving the EU and won't be paying tens of billions anymore into the EU anymore.

Out of the 28 countries that are a member of the EU only like 11 or 12 of them have a stable/growing economy. Not to mention Greece with a 27% unemployment rate, Spain at 23%-ish unemployment Italy at 21%. Guess which currency they are using. Definitely not their own.

Le Pen in France, Geert Wilders in Netherlands and AfD in Germany. Even if they may not win the movement that they are for and are being supported by won't go away. They will only grow.

The EU won't be anymore within the next decade.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2017)

Another good video.


----------



## Amiir (Feb 1, 2017)

Good riddance


----------

